# Maximus



## HototMama (Jun 4, 2014)

i just wanted to show off my CB northern blue tongued skink, Maximus. he is a big boy. he is about 20 inches from head to tail. he is such a fun pet! he is very nice but can bite. and when he bites, it HURTS! his teeth are not sharp, but his jaw strength is amazing! i got him last year as a baby. and boy had he grown! his favorit food is caned dog food and eggs.


----------



## Azerane (Jun 5, 2014)

Nice  I'm lucky enough to have Eastern Blue-tongues in my garden 

What is CB? Captive bred? Would assume that's only logical for blue-tongues in other countries. Though I suppose there's probably still some people out there catching wild ones for the pet market.


----------



## HototMama (Jun 5, 2014)

yup, Captive bred  Northerns are mostly all wild caught (WC) and then imported into the US. but i am lucky enough to know one of the few people that breed them.


----------



## Azerane (Jun 5, 2014)

I did not know they were still allowed to do that. Huh. Good on you then


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jun 5, 2014)

Amazing. A friend gave us two Alligator Lizards years ago.They were only about 12 inches long. The male was fairly friendly and would let you pet him, but, the female was in permanent attack mode.


----------



## Deapea (Jun 7, 2014)

What a neat skink! I particularly like the laundry picture. I use to have a cat that liked to snuggle up in hot laundry fresh from the dryer....and our old farm dog preferred the dirty laundry. haha


----------



## surf_storm (Jun 7, 2014)

I love blueys! But I certainly don't see as meany as I use to which sucks cause I need them to eat the bugs in my yard lol


----------



## jcottonl02 (Jun 10, 2014)

Oohh I have 2 blue tongues!! Winston and Mandela. They are amazing aren't they? You don't find many people own them at least not here in the uk. 
Gorgeous little guy you have there!!! 
Here are my guys and their viv my fb built. It's his pride and joy! 





That's little winston there. 
What do you feed your little guy? 

Jen


----------



## jcottonl02 (Jun 10, 2014)

My boyfriend, not fb lol my silly autocorrect


----------

